# Ollie's 3rd Birthday



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

It was Ollie's 3rd Birthday yesterday and I got him some nice presents: a stuffed toy grouse, a Kong Wubba Friend Bear, a Dog Magic smart game, a bag of Fish Braids and a beef and turkey treat stick. He loved them all, and after I gave him the presents, he gave me a nuzzle as if to say thank you. 

The grouse:









The Kong Bear:









Holding onto his treasure:









After giving him the presents, he decided to play with the bag they came in, its much more fun  









Pretending to be on a shoot, carrying his grouse in his mouth, looking like a proper gundog:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy birthday you beautiful boy!


----------



## l2ahanna (May 22, 2011)

Those pictures look so adorable! I know imma little late, but Happy Birthday!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ollie!!!
He looks very chuffed with his presents.. Can i ask where you got the Kong bear? Jack would love one of those and its his birthday next month


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aww bless him, he looks like he's had a fab 3rd birthday thanks to his lovely thoughtful owner!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Too sweet she likes everyone of them! Does she like squeaky toys too?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Happy Birthday Ollie!!!
> He looks very chuffed with his presents.. Can i ask where you got the Kong bear? Jack would love one of those and its his birthday next month


I got the Kong Bear from VetUK. In fact I got all his presents from there, its a great site with some great toys.



Matrix/Logan said:


> Aww bless him, he looks like he's had a fab 3rd birthday thanks to his lovely thoughtful owner!


aww thanks. 



xpalaboyx said:


> Too sweet she likes everyone of them! Does she like squeaky toys too?


he loves squeaky toys and cuddly toys the best.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah beautiful boy! I love the last one where he's carrying the toy. Lucky Ollie for getting all those presents!


----------

